# Lang in the future



## pepeskitty (Nov 17, 2009)

I wasn't going to say anything but the excitement is killing me.  I have dropping hints to my wife that I "need" a bigger smoker.  The Lil' Texas Treager is just too small,  I mentioned enough to finally get her to ask questions about what I might want to upgrade to.  So after doing some research together,  I kept coming back to Lang.  I honestly didn't think she would be up to spending that kind of cash on this new addiction, but she didn't say no either.  
Well, the other day she came to me and said that she was talking to her mom about me wanting another smoker and mentioned to her the cost of the Lang.  Her mom's answer was whatever it takes for me to continue to make the food she has be enjoying she was all for.  (What a great mother-in-law)  So now, with the mother-in-law on my side my wife said that this coming year we should go ahead and buy the Lang.
I had already decided on the 48 Deluxe with the upgrade on the warming box.  I have spoke to Ben Lang and will order sometime next year.  I don't know when and probably should have waited until then to post this but forgive me I couldn't wait.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 17, 2009)

That's the one I want to get too!


----------



## rickw (Nov 17, 2009)

Surely nothing wrong with being excited about a great cooker. Congrats on the future purchase.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

Now those are what dreams are made in here. Does your wife have a sister or can some of us just borrow your wife to talk our wifes into the this whole lang thing.


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

Can your wife and mother-in-law start talking to mine...lol...congrats


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't forget the q-views of the first smoke!


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you have single SIL?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats they are great smokers


----------



## fire it up (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm smiling for you right now, that is great!
Got yourself a great woman and what is even more surprising is the awesome Mother-in-Law, congrats on the cupcoming purchase, you guys gonna hold a big 'ol party for the SMF crew?


----------



## alx (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats.You will have plenty of room now...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS: Is your Mother in Law Married...


----------



## bbq ron (Nov 17, 2009)

congrat's on the lang, but might i say i would go with the lang 60. it's not really as big as you might think. just my opinion.


----------



## rivet (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations on a great mother-in-law AND wife combo! Oh, and for your new smoker too....


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats!

Looking forward to the post next when you need the 60.........then the 84.....LOL   Seems there is no smoker you can't outgrow.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm too sensible sometimes. When I was looking to finally upgrade from smoking on the Weber kettle, my wife suggested I consider spending a bit of $$$. I, of course, decided a month's worth of mortgage payments on a smoker were unnecessary - and opted for the CGSP.

I'm fully content with that purchase, but it's certainly fun to occasionally imagine a Lang or other high-end unit. Congrats on the future smoker!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 17, 2009)

Being sensible is a good thing.......just not always the most fun.  LOL

My wife has the bad habit of saying "if you want it, get it".........takes all the self control I have....sometimes it would be nice if she said no.


----------



## blue (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like you got a great family and an exciting future purchase...good news.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 17, 2009)

Your going to love the Lang, at least where you live you could go get it or very cheap shipping compared to shipping to Minnesota


----------



## Dutch (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh the jonesing that we put ourselves through!!! I though I had it bad when I had to wait the 4 weeks for delivery after I ordered mine.   You're going to love the upgrade to the warming box. It's worth the extra you pay to have it. It makes the smoker that much more usable.

You know that your going to wish that you got the 60. . . .


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 19, 2009)

If you ever get time Dutch, show some pics of the upgraded warming box


----------



## seenred (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you kidding??  Any time I even mention my "need" to upgrade to another, bigger smoker, all I get is "the look."  You know the look I'm talkin' about, I know some of you guys have seen it.  It is generally followed by rolling the eyes.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 22, 2009)

Great choice..I love mine and she loves me...We are like peas and carrots, down like 4 flat tires. I feed her and she feeds me, its a mutual love thing.........................Ohh how I miss her now. My eyes are tearing up...


----------

